# FSW Occupation code 1123



## Bhavik G (Jun 3, 2014)

Hey fellow members !!

I wish to immigrate to Canada with my spouse under the FSW programme.
I hold an MBA degree in marketing and have over 4 years of experience in the same field with an Import/Export organization. Designation: Marketing Manager. Same goes for my spouse.

Our IELTS score is good enough to give us maximum points under language proficiency.

Can you guys please help us find answers to the following:fingerscrossed::

1. Are we ELIGIBLE to apply under code 1123 <Professional occupations in advertising, marketing and public relations>
2. Can anyone recommend a registered attorney in Canada to handle our case file 
3. Do we need to go through skill upgradation in Canada before looking for jobs?

Thanks Guys:yo: :canada:


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Bhavik G said:


> 1. Are we ELIGIBLE to apply under code 1123 <Professional occupations in advertising, marketing and public relations>


It seems so but just keep in mind that your experience there will be meaningless here, and that you will need excellent English language skills. Also, you will *not* walk into a job as a marketing manager here, you will have to start further down the totem pole.




> 2. Can anyone recommend a registered attorney in Canada to handle our case file



Why pay someone for something that you can do yourself?




> 3. Do we need to go through skill upgradation in Canada before looking for jobs?




It depends on where your education is from and how it is evaluated (Canada's university system is superior to India's and thus Indian degrees are not, necessarily, considered to be the same as Canadian ones).


----------



## Bhavik G (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks a ton bro.. Much appreciated


----------

